# EEMA not working?



## Shrek1985 (13 May 2013)

It's been several months since I have recieved a pay statement from EEMA, apparantly, this is common right now. What's up? Do I need to reapply somewhere?

Debatable as the value of getting a statement the day before, day of or day after is for planning purposes, it's nice for record-keeping and back-checking.

Thank you.


----------



## dapaterson (13 May 2013)

There's been a notice posted on the login page to EMAA for several weeks now.  There's a glitch with sending to other than @forces.gc.ca email accounts.



> Discrepancies: Due to a connectivity issue with the secure server, it is currently not possible for EMAA to send pay statements to email addresses other than “@forces.gc.ca”. EMAA itself however remains fully operational. We regret any inconvenience and will advise as soon as this capacity is re-established.


----------



## DAA (13 May 2013)

I still haven't seen or heard anything since the last email notice a few months back.  

About all you can do at this point, is to change your "email delivery address" to your DWAN email (ie; @forces.gc.ca) and then email the copy home to yourself.


----------



## Shrek1985 (13 May 2013)

Hmmmm, works fine for months, now develops a problem. Good Idea Fairy come to call or a cascading effect of a new security procedure?

So I need to go to EEMA and change my address, right? Okay, thank you guys.


----------



## Occam (13 May 2013)

*EMAA*.  Employee Member Access Application.

Not EEMA.


----------



## Coldsmoke (4 Jun 2013)

I was OUTCAN and now on PATA and therefore do not have an active FORCES.GC.CA account and have no way of getting my pay statements.  It is unacceptable that this problem has not been fixed by now.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jun 2013)

Coldsmoke said:
			
		

> I was OUTCAN and now on PATA and therefore do not have an active FORCES.GC.CA account and have no way of getting my pay statements.  It is unacceptable that this problem has not been fixed by now.



Sort of wanting to have a Pee break five minutes into a two hour drive.  Why didn't you think of that before you left?

When you do get access, use the [OPTION] to have your pay statements mailed to you.  It is there and covers such instances as this.  I am sure a quick visit to your OR will solve the problem.  

As for unacceptable; well you did have other options available and you did not make use of them.  Should we now consider you unacceptable?   :-\


----------



## Occam (4 Jun 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sort of wanting to have a Pee break five minutes into a two hour drive.  Why didn't you think of that before you left?
> 
> When you do get access, use the [OPTION] to have your pay statements mailed to you.  It is there and covers such instances as this.  I am sure a quick visit to your OR will solve the problem.
> 
> As for unacceptable; well you did have other options available and you did not make use of them.  Should we now consider you unacceptable?   :-\



The system worked fine until Feb or March of this year, George...statements were e-mailed just fine to external addresses.  It's only since then that the glitch has been known about.  Should he have anticipated this glitch?  Oops, DWAN accounts are suspended when a member goes on MATA or PATA...redirecting his statements to his DWAN account wouldn't have worked either.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jun 2013)

Hate EEMA.  Always prefer the OR to print it out....on one page, not four.


----------



## PanaEng (4 Jun 2013)

seems like a DS did not read the whole thread...  ;-)


----------



## Shrek1985 (4 Jun 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There's been a notice posted on the login page to EMAA for several weeks now.  There's a glitch with sending to other than @forces.gc.ca email accounts.



interesting addendum;

have redone my PW twice now, each time EEMA refuses to acknowledge my password hint questions and also will not accept my forces account as valid despite being copied from my outlook account.

Also; I totally agree that this is BS that it hasn't been fixed yet. Is this fly by night operation really worthy of our military?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jun 2013)

Are you using the forces.gc.ca domain or @UNIT@BASE?


----------



## Shrek1985 (8 Jun 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Are you using the forces.gc.ca domain or @UNIT@BASE?



Forces. I entered it and EEMA would not recognize it as a forces account, despite it being copied direct from outlook, both copy/paste and typed.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jun 2013)

lastname.initials or firstname.lastname?  The old lastname.inits is being phased out.


----------



## Shrek1985 (9 Jun 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> lastname.initials or firstname.lastname?  The old lastname.inits is being phased out.



firstname.lastname@forces.gc.ca


----------

